# How to connect Jamo e7 Sunwoofer to Harman Kardon HK 680?



## Smislov (Aug 15, 2018)

I have Harman Kardon HK 680 and when I comnect amp - pre out to Jamo e7 subwoofer sound of Sub is to low. How to connecr subwoofer to HK 680? I tried rca to rca because is mono,1 rca to 1 rca, not Y rca. Pre out amp to Jamo E7 In. Also I see and tried Pre out amp to In sub and Out sub to Main In amp. Its same.

... hk 680 back









jamo e7 back

I also connect to tape out end the sound was ok but correction of laudnes only goes from SUB. And I alweys mast chek corect out button.
Tnx.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Doesn't it have an HDMI port? If not, maybe you can try DVI cables and connect it with HDMI. According to this article, the DVI an be used with both HDMI and VGA devices so you can connect you woofer to TVs and monitors too for both video and audio.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Pre-Amp output should work. The sub volume needs to be adjusted on the sub itself to match the room/other speakers.

As for the comment above, with a very few exceptions, DVI does not carry audio. And most subs don't have digital (ie: HDMI) inputs. All four of the units in my house use an RCA (mono) input cable.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Jim, thanks for the clarification!


----------

